# Serpent Safari



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

With the african rock python thread crock made, I started thinking about a little place we had in town here a little while back called Serpant Safari.... has anyone ever heard of a place? He had the largest snake in captivity at the time, one of few albino alligators, albino iguanas, 20+ ft anacondas, and more.... his store has been on discovery in the past- where he covered up for himself... se "Baby" as he called the snake which was at the time the largest snake in captivity actually wrapped and tried to kill the owner when he went in for a feed- the owner was actually dead before they revived him... the snake was stabbed 20+ times and unfortunetly died, they had the head of the snake mounted in the store for awhile(im positive it was a retic)....the whole time on discovery tho he said the snake wasnt harmed, yada yada- basically lied out of his ass--- serpant safari is no longer there but i think he put another one up a little farther down south? ill try to find an article on the net as it was a pretty interesting story


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd like to see a video of that attack.
A 20+ foot anaconda attacking a man.... I want to see it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

for one it wasnt on video... it was a routine feeding- and the snake was a retic... he had a couple condas over 20 feet on display tho


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Guys name is Lou Dadano....

Baby was a Burmese Python (_Python molourus bivittatus_) and still holds the record of heaviest snake ever recorded in captivity....He still has a place outside Chicago and in it he has some nice animals, but the facts behind them are well...innacurate.....his enclosures are top notch..but so is Lou's ego. He was on Oprah, and many other things..and he still does attempt to tell people that the burm on display is baby (and yes she is dead a long time now) Immediately after Baby died he purchased colossus..another massive legitemate 19 footer from Earnie Lanier, he told people colossus was baby...and colossus has since passed on as well....If you want to see some really nice enclosures, some really fine animals (biggest yellow anaconda I have seen in a LONG time) then by all means go check it out...BUT DO NOT LISTEN TO THE "_*FACTS*_" they spew out..as they are indeed not facts at all...

(The place that was in the Dells has a different name and is now owned by a guy who I can't remember his name...but his place is top notch, and I recommend it to anyone. His animals have awesome enclosures, and he doesn't have the "_I *have* to lie to you_" bug so many people have..)....
Good thread....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i had a couple friends that worked there(actually thought about getting a job there myself when younger), and they said the same things about him- there were some pretty awesome animals they had there and im glad you confirmed the fact that baby is dead, because there are still people that are fooled and think she is alive- and im like...."damn, I saw the head of this thing mounted in a glass case next to the article"? he must have taken that out soon after he realized he will lie his way out- cause i never saw it again... i "heard" that his animals werent taken care of properly and such.... he had some cool stuff for sale to. i bought a ball python, albino kingsnake, baby alligator, and uromastyx all over a period of a few years there- ill try to dig up some pics


----------

